# Question about Hmf Swamp Series Pipe



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ok so we are planning on riding this weekend and I pulled the guts out of my Hmf Swamp Series pipe because its was clogged up Is it ok to ride this weekend without the packing in it until I get back to get it packed? What happens if I have to go through water will it hurt it?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

:thinking: Hmmm...I'm confused, because i didn't think the swamp series had any packing in it to begin with. Thought that was why everyone was going to them. What ever the case, the only thing i can think of is it running lean. If it doesn't have enough back pressure on the system (engine) and it leans out...could burn the engine up. But if you have a PC-III or something to amp up the fuel, just remap it and you should be o.k. If i'm wrong on this...please someone correct me, but thats the only thing i can think of.


----------



## bruteforce504 (Feb 10, 2010)

i have a swamp series with the snork, and thats why i went with the swamp series because it had no packing or so i thought:thinking:. what was it clogged up with?


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

well the guy I droped it off to was suposed to tune it for me but he said that those swamp series pipes get clogged up alot so he pulled the inside out which your not supposed to do and the only way i can get it fixed is to send it to hmf and have them repack it but I was just wondering if I can run it with nothing inside it. Funny thing is it sounds alot better


----------



## ranceola (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a swamp exaust and they dont have any packing in them


----------



## Rack High (Feb 23, 2010)

No packing in mine either...what was it clogged up with? Mud?


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Rack High said:


> No packing in mine either...what was it clogged up with? Mud?


They do have a form of packing in them. It is similar to steel wool with a heat retardent fabric wrapped around it. I don't recall hmf advertising it as non-packed. It just doesn't need to be re-packed because it is not cloth or fiberglass packing. They do get clogged as well. The metal screen will get clogged with mud reducing air flow. I will post pictures of the guts within the next couple of days. I am in the process of re-building one now.

Sorry for typos and incorrect spelling. I am posting from my phone.


----------



## jwbigtex (Jan 1, 2014)

*HMF Swamp Series Spark Arrestor Screen*

What is the screen for?


----------

